# differences between 2015 and 2016 Murano



## whtmax (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi there -

I did a search, but couldn't find a thread on this. Can anyone direct me or let me know what the differences are between the 2015 and 2016 Murano?

Also, I couldn't find anything on dealer incentives & specials for the 2015 or 16.

Thank you,
George


----------



## whtmax (Sep 21, 2015)

111 views and no reply?


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Probably nobody knows , I can't see there being many if any difference's until the mid cycle refresh. I'm just going by what Honda has usually done...first 2 years of a new generation are usually identical.


----------



## whtmax (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Mikey!


----------

